

Syria Crackdown Aided by U.S. and Europe Spy Gear - nextparadigms
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-03/syria-crackdown-gets-italy-firm-s-aid-with-u-s-europe-spy-gear.html

======
bediger
Someday, probably soon, this will come back to haunt the people of the
countries where this "spy gear" originates. Hopefully, it will come back to
haunt the makers of the "spy gear" as well.

~~~
pasbesoin
It's a quip, certainly, but I've been saying for some years now that China
is/was the prototype.

I think it's a useful shorthand way of maintaining perspective and presenting
it in a digestible sound-bite to others.

